# bud rot worms



## dozer42 (Oct 10, 2007)

as i am cutting my harvest for the year i am noticing a bunch of bud rot. after checking it out further i am noticing worms in the area where the bud rot is taking place. after asking around some people are calling them bud rot worms, some calling them thc worms. what ever you want to call them they are destroying my buds. no one i talked to could give me any soulution on how to fix the problem. i understand that the damage is done for this year but i am looking for some answers for next year. is there any way i can pre treat my plants to keep these little shits off my plants?

the worms are about 1/4 inch long. some are white all the way to a bright pink color.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 10, 2007)

The Mod SmokinMom had that same issue this year.  Bombbudpuffa recommended crushing an aspirin pill and putting it in a spray bottle full of water...  Sorry, I don't know the exact ratios, but momma confirmed that it worked like magic.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey dozer- sorry to hear about your unwanted critters.  

Here's a link to my post from last month:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17694

Bombbudpuffa suggested the asprin/water spray and it seemed to work, cuz the remaining bud from the same plant that I harvested a week later was worm--free.  

I used 10 crushed asprin to one spray bottle and filled it with water, then sprayed thoroughly.

Good luck.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like maybe larvae stage Thrips, Aspirin works!! huh I'll keep that in mind. Then again I might be wrong.. here's pictures of Larvae and adult Thrips Another option is to invest in some Pirate bugs you can read about or purchase them here. though Thrips are usually said too eat leaves,
they don't mention MJ infestations, for obvious reasons!!! www.naturescontrol.com//piratebugs.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## dozer42 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks for all the posts and info. but none of these worms are the same ones i got. the worms that are attacking my buds live inside the bud. as i trim the buds i can tell every time when i am going find one. i will have a nice sized bud. then some where on the bud i will find some of it that is brown and mushey. i cut that area out of the bud and give it a good squeeze and guts shoot out. 

i am really surprised that no one else has encountered these little bastards. i have grown for 4 years now and have had these worms in my crop every year. some years worse than others. and i have tried every year to find a solution for these guys but with no success. next one i find i will take a pic of the worm and the damage that he causes. maybe that will help out a little


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmmm, did you see my pic?  Sounds exactly like what I had...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a couple too.  They looked like SmokinMom's, except they were dark brown or black.  And everywhere I found one, I also found the remains of what looks like it had been a moth.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 12, 2007)

i found a lil pink worm in a bag i got one time, granite it wasn't a little bag and the worm was dead, but it was a bright pink color. never had an issue with them personally,  try Organocide i used for powder mildew and other insects worked awesome.


----------

